# Woom oder Kubike?



## andreadie (2. September 2014)

Hallo! ich bin am rätseln welches erste fahrrad ich für meinen sohn (3,5) kaufe – und auch wann.
er fährt noch nicht lange laufrad, nun aber super sicher. mit dem kleinen puky.
er ist eher klein und leicht (99cm, ca. 15/16kg)

Woom und Kubike habe ich mir nun angschaut. Beim Woom steht extra dabei, dass die Pedale recht weit unten sind – das wäre glaube ich gut, er ist eher ein Sicherheitstyp am Anfang – wie ist das beim Kubike?

naja und über den Zeitpunkt (und demnach auch die Größe des Rads) grübele ich auch – Weihnachten und 4. Geburtstag (Januar) sind noch fern. Entweder warten bis dahin und gegebenenfalls (?) schon Woom3 bestellen? Oder ein Geschenk außer der Reihe …

Vielleicht hat jemand Tipps und kennt beide Räder?

1000Dank! Andrea


----------



## Diman (3. September 2014)

Kubikes 16" ist doch ca. 1,5 kg leichter, damit wäre für mich der klare Sieger. Als Alternative schau dir noch CNOC16 von Islabikes oder wenn es mehr in MTB-Richtung gehen  soll, neues Supurb BO12 bzw. BO16 an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. September 2014)

stimme Diman da voll zu ...


----------



## Ann (3. September 2014)

ich würde auch das kubike nehmen, leichter und in meinen augen auch viel, viel schöner bzw. cooler 

in der gewichtsklasse vom woom kannst du dir noch das hotpepper 16" anschauen, das ist ein stück billiger und noch leichter als das woom.


----------



## Jobike (3. September 2014)

Preis-Leistung ist beim Frog48 auch sehr gut. 
Wir sind sehr zufrieden!


----------



## andreadie (3. September 2014)

Danke euch!

Wie schätzt ihr denn den Umstieg vom doch sehr kleinen (kleinen) Puky Laufrad zum Kubike ein?
Irgendwie scheint man doch relativ sportlich zu sitzen, oder?


----------



## KIV (3. September 2014)

Die Haltung auf dem Laufrad ist ohnehin nicht mit der auf nem Fahrrad zu vergleichen. Das passt schon...


----------



## Diman (3. September 2014)

Die sportliche Haltung sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, falls du doch noch Zweifel hast lieber eine Probefahrt zB. mit Kokua Likeabike 16" im Laden machen oder doch CNOC16.   Am CNOC16 mit seinem BMX-Style sitzt man ziemlich entspannt


----------



## andreadie (3. September 2014)

Aber cnoc ist einen Tick größer oder? 
Und ich bekomme es nur gebraucht. Zum Neupreis. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ?

Puhhh.


----------



## giant_r (4. September 2014)

mit 99cm sollten kubike und pepper doch schon gehen. sollte gewicht eine grosse rolle spielen, dann kubike.
sollte der preis eine grosse rolle spielen dann pepper oder frog. wirklich was  falsch machst du wohl mit keinem der drei.


----------



## Diman (4. September 2014)

andreadie schrieb:


> Und ich bekomme es nur gebraucht. Zum Neupreis. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ?


Nicht ganz, du bekommst es schon über zB Bekannte in England neu und kannst später gebraucht fast zum Neupreis verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (4. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Die sportliche Haltung sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, falls du doch noch Zweifel hast lieber eine Probefahrt zB. mit Kokua Likeabike 16" im Laden machen oder doch CNOC16.   Am CNOC16 mit seinem BMX-Style sitzt man ziemlich entspannt



Gerade beim "ersten Fahrrad" finde ich diese aufrechte Sitzhaltung sehr gut. Das Kind hat einen besseren Überblick und das Stoppen mit kurzem Beine-Abstellen ist auch etwas leichter.


----------



## stevens28/2 (5. September 2014)

Kubike.....habe das 16er in Pink für meine 3,5 Jährige Tochter gekauft....alles bestens hat sich draufgesetzt und ist nach wenigen versuchen gefahren obwohl sie nur ihr Laufrad kannte. Okay anhalten war nicht so einfach, da Freilauf und 2 bremsen noch ungewohnt sind.. Eine davon wird auf jeden fall schon gut genutzt.

KUBIKE !!


----------



## KIV (5. September 2014)

wie dick ist eigentlich bei Kubike der Lenker? Kania und Isla haben mW 19mm Rohre. Kubike auch?


----------



## giant_r (5. September 2014)

ja,  kubike hat auch 19 mm. steht auch   auf der webseite.
gruss 
giant_r


----------



## mick_1978! (5. September 2014)

Mein Kleiner ist ziemlich genau einen Meter, Innenbeinlänge waren glaube ich 42 cm. Habe mich für das Kubikes entschieden und, wenn ich meinen Kleinen anschaue, genau für das Richtige Rad entschieden. Habe für die erste Zeit einen alten SLR verbaut, da der Originale Sattel noch 2cm höher baut.
Der Umstieg vom Laufrad mit 12" Rädern auf das 16" Kubike hat ihm keinerlei Probleme bereitet.

Das Kubike ist wirklich gut verarbeitet und die Jungs sind echt schwer in Ordnung. Hatte das Rad innerhalb von zwei Tagen daheim, damit es zum Geburtstag da stand.

Außerdem ist die Farbe mal was anderes und man kann es schön herrichten.


----------



## christucci (23. Oktober 2014)

Kann den Erfahrungen zum KuBike auch nur beipflichten. Nachdem das Kokua Jumper zu klein geworden war und ein "Trampelfahrrad" gewünscht wurde, habe ich nach längerem Suchen auch ein KuBike bestellt. Zuerst hatte ich die Augen auf das Belter 16 geworfen - Riemenantrieb ist natürlich schon interessant, ABER beim KuBike mehr Standardteile verbaut und die Geo-Daten des Belters passten so gar nicht.
Mein Großer ist auch ca 1m groß, Schritthöhe 42 cm. Habe das KuBike 16 Custom bestellt (mit SRAM-Automatix) und was soll ich sagen: Verarbeitung, Farbe, Versand, Aufbau: Alles perfekt! Toller Service!
Das Rad passte auf Anhieb und nach zwei (!) Startversuchen hat mein Sohn schon ordentlich mitgetreten. Erste Waldfahrt war jetzt am Sonntag - mit ordentlich Matsch wie es sich eben gehört!  Mittlerweile muss ich dann mitm Anhänger und der Tochter ordentlich in die Pedale treten um dran zu bleiben! Macht echt Spaß: Klare Empfehlung - wenn auch nicht ganz billig. Denke aber die Investition wird sich über die Anzahl der nutzenden Kinder rechnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (24. Oktober 2014)

Das mit der automatix hatte ich mir auch überlegt, dann aber aus Gewichtsgründen und aus Angst nicht mehr hinterher zu kommen dagegen entschieden. Hab jetzt von nem Kumpel gehört, dass das schalten recht ruppig sein soll und der wechsel von der Übersetzung her recht hat sein soll. Kannt du das bestätigen?


----------



## christucci (29. Oktober 2014)

Die Automatix ist natürlich schon etwas schwerer. Hatte mich anfangs auch etwas ins Grübeln gebracht, als ich das Rad in der Hand hatte - kam mir doch sehr viel schwerer als das vorige Kokua Jumper vor. Gerade wegen dem Gewicht hatte ich ja auch eben KEIN Puky oder ähnliches gekauft. 
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der kleine mit dem ersten Gang schon sehr schnell an die Tret-Grenze gelangt. Je älter er wird, desto eher wird er einen zweiten Gang benötigen. Der Schaltvorgang als solches ist natürlich nicht fließend (ist ja auch kein DSG  ) sondern schon mit merklicher "Pause". Meist sehe ich das nur beim fahren, wenn mein Sohn auf einmal langsamer treten muss. Es scheint auch erst bei kurz stehender Kurbel zu schalten, also nicht unter Last. Ich selber habe es natürlich auch probiert und muss sagen, dass ich den Schaltvorgang nicht wirklich merke!  Die Übersetzung im ersten Gang könnte unterdies natürlich etwas leichter gehen. Hier sehe ich aber schon jetzt, dass der Kleine den ersten Gang recht schnell ausreizt. Eben da ist dann auch die Nabe mMn sehr sinnvoll. Im Vergleich dazu habe ich kürzlich bei Sonnenschein mehrere Eltern gesehen, die mit Mühe und Not versucht haben, dem Kind die 3-Gang Nabenschaltung zu erklären, mit dem Endeffekt, dass sich das Kind ständig verschaltet hat und die Koordination darunter gelitten hat (1 Mädel ist mind. ein paar Mal deswegen hingefallen.. weniger schön). Währenddessen hat mein Kleiner schon die ersten Kurvenfahrten und Hindernisse gemeistert, ohne auf Gangwechsel zu achten. Er tritt einfach nur und kann das fahren genießen!  Sicher haben wir auch auf ner 3-Gang Torpedo Schaltung gelernt und fahren heute sicher, aber die Automatix finde ich fürs Anfangen schon einen Schritt nach vorne. 

Fazit: Automatix ist verhältnismäßig schwer, die Übersetzung scheint nach unten anfangs etwas straff, aber der Komfort und gerade die Perspektive (älteres Kind = mehr Power = stärkere Übersetzung = lange Nutzungsdauer) haben mich dazu überredet, die Nabe zu nehmen! 
So, ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen!


----------



## trifi70 (30. Oktober 2014)

Gerade wenn die Nabe 2 Gänge hat, bietet es sich ja an, die Primärübersetzung etwas weniger dick zu wählen. Kannst Du nicht mit einem etwas größeren Ritzel für Entspannung sorgen? Schaltets halt etwas früher, sollte aber nix machen, solange der 2. Gang dann noch dick genug für "Speed" ist.


----------



## christucci (31. Oktober 2014)

So krass ist die Problematik an sich nicht. Wenn der kleine kurz angetreten hat, geht der gut ab!  
Die Jungs haben da schon echt einen guten Kompromiss gefunden. Bei uns ists halt auch recht hügelig. Denke wenn der Kleine mehr Kraft bekommt und größer wird, stellt das an sich kein "Problem" mehr dar - was es bislang auch nicht so recht ist.


----------



## BenHur (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wir haben am Freitag für unseren Junior (4 Jahre alt, 1,13groß, Innenbeinlänge 45cm) in Rüsselsheim bei Meister Murken ein WOOM 3 erstanden. Wir haben zwar eine gute Stunde Anfahrt in Kauf genommen, können aber jedem im Raum Frankfurt nur empfehlen das auch zu tun. Die urige Werkstatt und die Beratung bzw. das Gespräch mit Inhaber Ralf ist top. Kontakt findet ihr hier: http://www.meister-murken.de/ 

Auch uns trieb die Entscheidung zwischen Kubike, WOOM und Frogbike... lange um. Letztlich haben wir uns für das entschieden, das unser Sohn beim Händler auf einer Probefahrt ausprobieren kann. Dies und das gute Gespräch mit Ralf Murken hat dann den Ausschlag gegeben.

Das WOOM 3 machte unserem Sohn sofort Spaß, er konnte es direkt im Hof selbst testen und fand es gut. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen die eigenen Vorlieben und/oder Fetische bei der Wahl des Kinderbikes mal hinten anstehen zu lassen, und den Knilch/die Knilchin durch Probefahrt selbst entscheiden zu lassen - wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt.


----------

